# Monday



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Launched with BobinStow and FlyLogicSteelhead this morning. Hit the shallow stuff, 16-22 FOW. First pass was a firedrill, with nine nice walleyes in the box. Made a second pass in the opposite direction, and only boated sheephead, catfish, and a 21" smallmouth. Headed out a bit deeper, and picked six decent fish. Made a final pass in the shallow stuff, and boated one more nice keeper and a bunch of 12-17" walleyes. Got off the water at 12:30 as the lake was kicking up.


----------



## Reno (Jul 8, 2009)

Where is you launch?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Dear HET,

I call BS.

Erie was never that calm today..

That pic is from 2 years ago..

Better luck next time.

Your Friend,

Kevin


----------



## Reno (Jul 8, 2009)

Het is not a fraud and unsportsmanlike. I may have very few post but I do read a lot.


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

Reno, pretty sure he's just a kiddin' him.

Nice job Het, recently boated the first smallmouth I had ever seen, what a fight he put up, SeaPro (who brought him in) was squealing like a little girl.:Banane14:


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

K gonefishin said:


> Dear HET,
> 
> I call BS.
> 
> ...


LMAO. That was friggin funny. Kevin, perhaps you should tell Reno that that the post you made about my tourney win and meeting me was also fabricated...I think Reno is on to something!


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Here we go again!!!


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Steve,
Great job, very nice looking bunch of fish. I would loved to fought that smallie. One of these days i will get back up and hopefully catch some like your crew did.
Ron


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice job fellas. Looks like an awesome day for sure.

K-Gone you cracked a funny!!

harle


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

K gonefishin said:


> Dear HET,
> 
> I call BS.
> 
> ...



That has got to be the funniest post I've read in a long, long, time. I've got to wipe the tears out of my eyes to be able to type.
Your post in that other thread was good.....this is classic.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Man I had to come out of retirement for this circus. I smell a Springer Episode....Gotta love the Lake Erie forum.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

...and people say the steelie forum is bad


----------



## Reno (Jul 8, 2009)

SELL-FISH said:


> Man I had to come out of retirement for this circus. I smell a Springer Episode....Gotta love the Lake Erie forum.


Springer- "Hi Lightning how are you today"

Lightman - " I'm to humble to say how I feel "

Springer - " I heard you caught a double limit 6/30 but claimed to have 2 young kids drinking in your cabin playing video games AND rolled with 6 rods. Sorry if my math is wrong but a double limit with 3 legal fisherman would mean 18/90."

Lightman - "I'm to humble to respond."

Springer - "This was the best day YOU ever fished?"

Lightman - "Yes, that's what I said."

Springer - "Fishing with 2 rods or 6 ?"

Lightman - " six "


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Dude......Go kick some more rocks...


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

What is this the Day of the Jackal?I watch and I REMEMBER!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I just checked but didn't see a full moon! Maybe it is the solar eclipse I heard about. When is that anyways? Visible around here?


----------



## Reno (Jul 8, 2009)

donkey said:


> What is this the Day of the Jackal?I watch and I REMEMBER!


Dude with the 32 footer claimed his best day fishing was with 6 rods, - 6 walleye / 30 perch which equals 2 walleye 6 perch per legal fisherman.

If I bought a 32 footer and the best I ever did was 2 walleye 10 perch per legal fisherman, I'd quit and take on stamp collecting.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Reno said:


> Dude with the 32 footer claimed his best day fishing was with 6 rods, - 6 walleye / 30 perch which equals 2 walleye 6 perch per legal fisherman.
> 
> If I bought a 32 footer and the best I ever did was 2 walleye 10 perch per legal fisherman, I'd quit and take on stamp collecting.


is there a math professer in the house??? i may be dumb but....just as i typed this "reno" changed 6 to 10!!! great addition to this site!!! thanks for sharing...


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

Reno, quit while you can!!! and pace yourself!!! 

I don't know Lightman personally, but I think he was simply stoked about taking home a limit of eyes and perch on the same trip. 

Don't make too many enemies so quickly!!!! You may have to come back one of these days and ask for some help from one of these guys you are critisizing. 

On a friendly note...Lighten up! This site is for fun and expression and information.


----------



## BHAPPY (Feb 10, 2008)

Well put ken....


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

I am thoroughly confused.

What I do know, is that I see West Sister in the background of those photos, so I figure Het must have put in at Turtle Creek.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

It never ceases to amaze me how quickly you guys will turn on one of your own.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Fun day fishin with ya Het. Lake was beautiful and kept us busy with some sheep, good sized cats, a big smallie and a cooler full of eyes. Couldn't ask for a better day fishing. Life is good.


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

COmmodore 64 said:


> I am thoroughly confused.
> 
> What I do know, is that I see West Sister in the background of those photos, so I figure Het must have put in at Turtle Creek.


Not sure if that can be true...West Sister doesn't have that many houses!


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Most of the time getting to THE TOP happens by accident. Those around you put you there, mostly because they love what and who you are.

You find yourself on The Throne, and the view is great, you are BIG, The King of all Kings, you Control all and everything, what a life!

Soon enough some of those who put you on The Throne, weather you wanted it or not, get to thinking that they should be The King and not you. Some feel they thought you everything you know, some know they put you there, but feel they are better then you. To cut it short, your flock of friends becomes smaller and smaller. Friends become not so friendly, and some outright enemies. And out of those some want the Throne.

Eventually this big comfortable Throne gets smaller and tighter, until is nothing else but a pinhead that youre trying to still stay on. For most, the great feeling from the beginning is not something they will give up, at any cost. 

The parties divide, each with their own Leaders, each working hard to put their own Leader on The Throne. Agreements, Commitments, Friendship, Honesty, Integrity, Dignity, Helpfulness, and all the other great attributes, become but a myth. True everyone will lay claim to these attributes, yet deceit, back-stabbing, lying, and cheating, are more the order of the day.

Everyone involved will play their part well. Some will be in the forefront, openly challenging The King. Some will be the instigators, instigating at every opportunity they have. Some will be the two-face ones (this are the most despicable in my book), playing with many different parties scooping out their own opportunities for their own self gain

But The King will never give up his greatness. Hes got his own loyal members, of course made up of the same type of people as all the other parties. But he know hes strong, hes got big muscle and flexes them every time someone gets in the way. He will win this fight, and prove once and for all that he is supreme. He will crush friend and foe if he has to.

By this time, the TRUE GREATNESS AND BEAUTY of what it was supposed to be is no more. The claim of its existence is still claimed by all parties involved, and all The Leader claim The Throne.

THE KING will loose, he always does!

Very few will survive this battle, and even fewer TRUE FRIENDSHIPS will prevail. Maybe, you should stop fishing foe a while, and read you history for a change. For small handful, just learn how to read!

This happens at every conceivable scenario of HUMAN interaction. This happens here, at city hall, at the countrys leadership, and the worlds. This is who we are, or always become, so it seams.

So if you bothered reading this to this point. Why dont you turn of the computer. Light up a smoke if you wish, grab a beer, or something you enjoy to drink. Sit back, and have a MOMENT OF TRUTH with yourself. Forget everyone else in your life, and just deal with yourself. Take 5 minutes and see yourself as you truly are. You dont have to, but if you do, you just might came back and see things differently, and might be able to better the whole situation, for a while anyway!


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

true2plue said:


> Not sure if that can be true...West Sister doesn't have that many houses!


This is true...there's only one house over there and it's a light house. I think he was referring to the other west sister...!


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Fish-Crazy said:


> Most of the time getting to THE TOP happens by accident. Those around you put you there, mostly because they love what and who you are.
> 
> You find yourself on The Throne, and the view is great, you are BIG, The King of all Kings, you Control all and everything, what a life!
> 
> ...


Virgil that is my line and you stole it.Is this really written someplace or did you come up with it on your own.All of these things are true but i always thought that it was what i had observed as I traveled thru life.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

OK, now I'm really confused. Did someone just compare Hetfield to Yertle the Turtle?


----------



## MrDrifter16 (Jul 8, 2007)

Way to go Het and crew, way to find fish as usual. That has to be from yesterday, Bob wasn't gray 2 years ago ( I just met him last year,, kidding Bob), good pic's as always Steve...... Great catching those smallies too !!!


----------



## Kino (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice catch guys!!! Congrats on a great day. The water was a little smoother the day I ran into Derek there  Fortunately, I know where Hets and hotspot is, which will remain secret with me  unfortunately I live 7 hours away  keep up the good work guys and great meeting you Derek and Bob!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for posting the report for Monday Het. Looks like you guys had a great day. 

Why the rest of the post went the way it did is beyond me. I have no idea what motivates some people to post what they do. 

I do know it has made lots of good helpful fishermen disappear from OGF. 

I guess that makes some folks feel they accomplished something. How sad for them.


----------



## Torch (Feb 10, 2007)

Fish-Crazy said:


> Most of the time getting to THE TOP happens by accident. Those around you put you there, mostly because they love what and who you are.
> 
> You find yourself on The Throne, and the view is great, you are BIG, The King of all Kings, you Control all and everything, what a life!
> 
> ...


Virgil - So well said, your first a poet and don't know it. This very thing is killing the company I work for. We are in the 3rd generation of a family owned company and it is amazing to sit back a see the back stabbing that goes on. everyone wants to be King.

Mostly everyone on this site has been cool to me on line and on the lake, but like you said it's the ones that play both sides are the one to keep and arms length, sort of like a sheephead on your hook.


"Torch"


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

You are all a bunch of poseurs... I AM THE KING! Now you may kiss my (ahem) ... ring.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I had been taking comfort in not getting out because the fishing hasnt been fantastic. Now I am getting Jealous again.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Don't hate the playa, hate the game !


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

krustydawg said:


> Don't hate the playa, hate the game !


Quit biting my lines biatch!!


----------



## johnnyb (Jul 9, 2008)

Hetfield rocks. End of story. End of Chapter. End of paragraph. Dude knows how to pull walleye.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

"When the trolling motor drops, the bullsh!t stops."


----------



## brick (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm waiting for Dr. Phil to chime in.


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Het.:

My story, the fictional and not so fictional characters in it, depicts my own personal experience. Had nothing to do with you! Similarities might exist, and I feel for you!

It is an ugly scene, no doubt. Unfortunately its also true, just look at how some of these posts end up! I wrote it in the hopes that some will realize how detrimental their actions are, and just STOP. This type of attitude is a lose, lose for everyone.

You gave me some friendly advice in you last reply. I will give you one back:

Watch those around you who insist that others out there are trying to take away whats truly yours. As far as I gather, youve earned your keeps as a fisherman. Maybe your problems are much closer then you think


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

A lot of this discord boils down to getting on fish and sharing information. Got One pointed out, in a thread similar to this one, over a month ago..that fishing skinny water is a different animal. Fish spook easier, the fish pod is likely smaller (not open water roaming massive pods like the ones out deep now, or on the sandbar later in the year). It's easier to get pushed off your line and troll your lures into the bottom, or just plain get off the fish. So folks need to understand that people aren't as forthcoming with exact coordinates when fish are in skinny water, like this year.

Things snowball, one person tells one person, another person tells another..and soon you have 30 boats in skinny water and/or you have someone blowing into the skinny water at 29 mph in a huge foot boat with no respect for the other trollers (otherwise known as Rodney Dangerfielding [see the movie Back to School]). The first case is what normally happens, that's the nature of fishing. The second case is one that only happens when yahoos have no respect for others.

You people would do well to remember why Hetfield was OGF Angler of the Year in 2007. OGF members at large voted him in. Why? Because he took dozens of them out on trips to show them the ropes. BEcause he was always quick to help out with tactics, presentations and where appropriate, starting locations .I've never seen a person take more people whom he doesn't know out on a fishing trip than Hetfield, unless they were getting paid to do it.

If I get walleye in open water, I'll be the first to tell people exactly how and where I did it. If it's in skinny water, on the advice of a friend...well then I'll keep it quiet. That's the way it works.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

COmmodore 64 said:


> A lot of this discord boils down to getting on fish and sharing information. Got One pointed out, in a thread similar to this one, over a month ago..that fishing skinny water is a different animal. Fish spook easier, the fish pod is likely smaller (not open water roaming massive pods like the ones out deep now, or on the sandbar later in the year). It's easier to get pushed off your line and troll your lures into the bottom, or just plain get off the fish. So folks need to understand that people aren't as forthcoming with exact coordinates when fish are in skinny water, like this year.
> 
> Things snowball, one person tells one person, another person tells another..and soon you have 30 boats in skinny water and/or you have someone blowing into the skinny water at 29 mph in a huge foot boat with no respect for the other trollers (otherwise known as Rodney Dangerfielding [see the movie Back to School]). The first case is what normally happens, that's the nature of fishing. The second case is one that only happens when yahoos have no respect for others.
> 
> ...


Back to School or Caddyshack?


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

COmmodore 64 said:


> A lot of this discord boils down to getting on fish and sharing information. Got One pointed out, in a thread similar to this one, over a month ago..that fishing skinny water is a different animal. Fish spook easier, the fish pod is likely smaller (not open water roaming massive pods like the ones out deep now, or on the sandbar later in the year). It's easier to get pushed off your line and troll your lures into the bottom, or just plain get off the fish. So folks need to understand that people aren't as forthcoming with exact coordinates when fish are in skinny water, like this year.
> 
> Things snowball, one person tells one person, another person tells another..and soon you have 30 boats in skinny water and/or you have someone blowing into the skinny water at 29 mph in a huge foot boat with no respect for the other trollers (otherwise known as Rodney Dangerfielding [see the movie Back to School]). The first case is what normally happens, that's the nature of fishing. The second case is one that only happens when yahoos have no respect for others.
> 
> ...



Some people just don't know when to keep their mouths shut and let something die, and you're a prime example of that Commodore. Clearly you're on the 'I love Het' bandwagon, and can't understand that when people are upset, they tend to exaggerate and be a little reactive. Het clearly realized that, as well as how far you 'yahoos' were running away with the thread, deleted his posts, and we have made our peace over PM as it should have been from the start. I didn't ruin any water, was north of the lines we all ran Sunday, and the fish were still biting like crazy. Despite all that, I told Het I was sorry for getting to close if he was the type who believed in spooking fish, which he is. I'm no yahoo, help out tons of folks on this site with locations and info, and have taken out lots of OGF'ers on trips. Lighten up man.


----------



## Reno (Jul 8, 2009)

Your best day ever was 1/3 the ticket. You said, we seen it.

Maybe next time out you can hold an open party for all the kids who prefer to drink and play video games..

Charge 25$ per head.. This will cover fishing license fees and beer.

32 footer holds? 15?

imagine 30 rods all to yourself.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Reno said:


> Your best day ever was 1/3 the ticket. You said, we seen it.
> 
> Maybe next time out you can hold an open party for all the kids who prefer to drink and play video games..
> 
> ...


your the reason abortion is still legal.............

thats all, good bye.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey mods, how many more threads can get s**t on before you do your job. Thread number 2 ruined by an a**!!!!

Had enough of this already. All of you go to your room, and think long and hard about what you've done.


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Yawn......this crap is getting old. In these tough economic times I'm just thankful to be able to afford and maintain a boat that I can hit the Big Lake with, with good friends and family. Put things in to perspective gentleman, learn to let the small stuff roll off your back. Enjoy yourself out there, there are thousands of guys out there that would give their left you know what to be able to hit Erie as much as we do. Chillax.


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

Seems like a lot of folks around here just support their friends, no matter what. Guess that's human nature. There are only 3 and possibly 5 people who know what went on out there and they want this to go away, with the possible exception of lightman who needs to take his own advice and just let it go instead of attacking everyone who has a different opinion. We don't need a rebuttal every time and silence usually makes things die out quicker. Guess I should heed my own advice.

Looked like a nice night out there -- anyone on this board ever do any fishing?


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

krustydawg said:


> Yawn......this crap is getting old. In these tough economic times I'm just thankful to be able to afford and maintain a boat that I can hit the Big Lake with, with good friends and family. Put things in to perspective gentleman, learn to let the small stuff roll off your back. Enjoy yourself out there, there are thousands of guys out there that would give their left you know what to be able to hit Erie as much as we do. Chillax.


Well said, as I mentioned I wish people would just let things die. Heck, I simply tried to post a fishing report yesterday from a great day on the water, thank a couple people, and look what happened. Look what happened to this thread when Het was just trying to talk about a good day of fishing that he had Monday.. Everyone gets all in a huff, not to mention some random idiots who can barely read that decide to come simply to instigate with total nonsense. This site is about sharing information, helping people out, and perhaps making some new friends along the way. One of the things I've liked about OGF has been the lack of drama and general respect in the communications...not morons 'calling bs' etc. Seems like perhaps these tough economic times really have made people a little crazy...and really taken them far away from the core of what this sport and site is all about- having fun on the water! Arguing about 'the spot', worrying about what other people are doing out there, etc. is for the birds. I'd suggest to all of the jealous haters out there and you know who you are - take krusty's advice, breathe for a few minutes, and remember why you came here, because you love fishing.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

seahawk said:


> Looked like a nice night out there -- anyone on this board ever do any fishing?


I'm heading out tomorrow with my kids, but the liquor store doesn't open until 9.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Good night all, sleep well


----------

